# Pictures of your work



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Anyone care to share photos of your soaps?
Let's see some pics! :dance:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

soap porn?

You first!


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> soap porn?
> 
> You first!


  
"soap porn".....lmbo.... okay I'll go first, here's a few recent soaps.
Milk & Honey on top of Rosemary Cinnamon
















Freedom Farm's "Carolina Spice"








Salt Spa Bar








Marsh~Mello (marshmallow root, vanilla bean powder)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice!!! I have yet to try a salt bar - I'm too much into my fiber 'stuff' to experiment into new types of soaps. After 8 years, I pretty much have my 'set' scents. 

I think all my pictures have been seen before! but just in case!

*Lily of the Valley*









*Mike's Camoflauge Dirt Soap*









*Cotton Blossom*









*Lavender Chamomile*









*Lemon Eucalyptus*


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the tie-dyed look of the lemon eucalyptus!


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

I've only made 2 batches (so far) here is my 2nd batch:










Now I'm trying to decide which scents and colorants to order and who to order them from. I"M GOING NUTS, TRYING TO DECIDE'


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I've never made soap, but yall are downright inspirational!

I've looked at the recipes before, but the lye part scares me off for some reason.

Maybe I will get brave and give it a try some day!


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

here are a few of mine


----------



## sssarawolf (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is Butter and baby powder soap


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Very nice looking soap-Tater's Pa, where did you get your labels? Do you print them out yourself? I want something like that for my soap but I have no idea where to get them. I shrink wrap mine and put a list of ingrediant on the back side of the bar and I am not happy with the look. You have a very professional looking bar-thats what I am looking for. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Wow, great pics y'all! Very nice!




> Very nice looking soap-Tater's Pa, where did you get your labels? Do you print them out yourself? I want something like that for my soap but I have no idea where to get them. I shrink wrap mine and put a list of ingrediant on the back side of the bar and I am not happy with the look. You have a very professional looking bar-thats what I am looking for. Thanks for any info.


Thanks Delinda!
I design and print my own, I doubt I could afford to have them done for me and it's fairly easy with a little practice.
Making cigar band labels can be done several different ways, using a print program such as print master or print shop or done in MS Word, I also believe that Design Pro by Avery.com has free label print software you can down load.
Basically you want to end up with 4 or 5 strips or bands printed on a standard size 8Â½x11 sheet of card or label stock. 
I center my logo in each band then set the ingredient text at the bottom of the page directly below each label (rotate that section so it's upside down) it will be right side up after you have attached the label to your bar.
Then using a paper cutter to cut the bands evenly.
Wrap your soap and either a spot of glue or in my case I use tape to hold the label in place on the back. 
Here are some tutorials that you can use or to get ideas from.

http://www.soulgazersundries.com/labels_4c.html
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art46253.asp
http://www.geocities.com/blueaspenoriginals/soaplabel.html


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

A few of mine, the first wrapped/labeled the other three naked.


----------



## thorngirl (Nov 21, 2003)

I have bought soap from people on homesteading and I probably won't ever buy soap from the stores again, I have very sensitive skin and sneeze like there's no tomorrow with "regular" store bought soaps, it's been a few months now and not an itch or sneeze before, during or after my bath using "homesteaders" soaps. The only problem is...I want to taste them all because they smell delicious.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow, those are all georgeous! SherrieT - what scent are those? They look edible!


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Awesome soaps everyone!


----------



## Jul (Dec 15, 2006)

One time I bought some soap from someone local that had something in it that really helped keep the "chiggers and skeeters" away from my son. Anyone here have anything like that?


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Here are a few of mine. Not the best photography, but you get the idea.

Lavender Mint









Carrot Honey









Almond Biscotti









Warm Incense


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful! Now I want some fudge!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

swampgirl said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Now I want some fudge!


i was thinking the same thing---you guys are good


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Not a professional pic but...


Watermelon


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

mistletoad said:


> Wow, those are all georgeous! SherrieT - what scent are those? They look edible!


Thank you. They are pretty much unscented. I just ordered my first FO's the other day.
I had a little Monoi de Tahiti Oil from a trip and I put it in there so there is a little scent from it. I infused my oil with turmeric and tried to swirl with some cocoa powder. I really started accelerating so I hurried and got it in the mold. And it was ORANGE :wizard:	:wizard:

Then it morphed to what it looks like in the pic and has pretty much stayed there.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Wow, Tater'sPa! Your soap looks so good I just ordered some! Can't wait to get it!

 RedTartan


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

RedTartan said:


> Wow, Tater'sPa! Your soap looks so good I just ordered some! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> RedTartan


Thank you!
They're on the way


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Those swirled soaps are beautiful! I have tried and tried but cannot manage to swirl mine. I usually just make goat milk soap now and most of it is somewhere between cream colored and caramel depending on what EO or FO I use in it. Definitely not as photogenic as some of the ones I see here! Ya'll are making me want to venture into new territory, haha!

Sherry in GA


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Mmm I'm drooling they all look wonderful.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's some product photos from when I was selling... 

oops those are HUGE. Here's a link! lol

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb72/bdasko/005web.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb72/bdasko/002-web.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb72/bdasko/004-web.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb72/bdasko/001-web.jpg


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Here are a few of mine... I don't know how to make them smaller, sorry.
sleigh ride








lilac








Patchoulli








zen


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow. I'm almost embarrassed to post this after seeing those!!

This is a soap with a lot of "firsts" attached to it.

My first soap made with the log molds I made

My first soap using FO's 

My first with oxides

My first attempt at layers

It is from the 1 lb mold I made and scented with OT Ol South Pumpkin Pie.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like you accomplished a lot of Firsts with this batch!! Looks wonderful to me!

I love all the creativity - Thanks Tator's Pa for starting this thread! I love soap porn!


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's one of my latest:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hovey,

I really like the dribbled designs on the top of your soaps!

I use a slab mold too and am always looking for ways to distinquish the tops of the soaps besides swirls & botanicals.

Thanks for the great idea!!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Here's a few, in various stages. These are all made with goat milk.

The first one is a mess of shreds. I soaked them in the warm melted lard for about an hour before adding the lye/water. We call this The Party Bar.











Next is a pic of Patch/Lavendar blend, Oatmeal Milk & Honey and Oakmoss with Fuller's Earth clay. 










Last pic- From the left is Captivatingly Currant with Aussie red clay, Lilly of the Valley with Chromium green oxide, Wildberry with ultramarine pink (didn't gel to the edges), Fresh & Clean scent (this seized so I threw it in the crockpot to hp it), and in the sunbeam on the right side is A Twist of Ginger; combo of Peach Ginger and Ginger Lime FO's with hydrated chromium green.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Looks like you accomplished a lot of Firsts with this batch!! Looks wonderful to me!
> 
> I love all the creativity - Thanks Tator's Pa for starting this thread! I love soap porn!


All the soaps are awesome! Definitely, very creative soapers on board!


----------



## song4u (Jan 22, 2006)

Swamp Deb, HOW did you make that beautiful swirl? I've been experimenting and havent gotten one that pretty yet. And to all the rest.......... what a variety. Beautiful soaps y'all!!!! I dont know how to post pics here


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys are all so good that I hesitated to show any of my soaps; but what the heck. Here is a picture of a cucumber soap that I made yesterday:









These soaps are from three different batches:
The tan one is a milk soap with honey and oatmeal; one white one is a tallow soap and the other is made with coconut oil, palm and other oils.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

They're wonderful, Linn!

Not Deb, but for swirls, there are many methods. What works for a slab mold may not work for a log mold or individual molds.

For the slab molds that I use, I reserve about 1/4 of soap for coloring. Pour the uncolored soap into the mold at medium trace. Pour the colored soap back and forth from a height of at least 12"-18" - this allows the color to get into the soap and not just sit on top!

Take a chop stick or other like item and pull it back and forth across the mold left to right to left to right. Then pull it back & forth up and down and up and down. You can also pull it diagonally back and forth or make circles throughout the soap.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Not a soaper, but the thread caught my eye from the homepage. Just wanted to compliment you all - they are all beautiful and amazing.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

song4u said:


> Swamp Deb, HOW did you make that beautiful swirl? I've been experimenting and havent gotten one that pretty yet. And to all the rest.......... what a variety. Beautiful soaps y'all!!!! I dont know how to post pics here



Cyndi explained it well, I pour reserved colored soap from varying heights so that some sinks down and some stays on top. To do the actual swirls I have used all kinds of stuff from a toothpick to a spatula to a whisk, whatever strikes my mood at the time. 

Learn as you go and don't be afraid to experiment to find what works best for you. I don't post pics of all the uglies.  A digital camera is your friend, you can take and erase until you like the picture, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

I am new to this forum, but these soaps are beautiful. You really inspire me, I have never seen anything like these before.
There is a shop in my town that sells soaps but they are not nearly as attractive as these. I can't wait to try my hand at this.

thanks


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I love these soaps, they are so pretty. Almost, too pretty to use. Show me more.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

I don't color any of my soaps so they arent as pretty, but here ya go.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

a1cowmilker said:


> I am new to this forum, but these soaps are beautiful. You really inspire me, I have never seen anything like these before.
> There is a shop in my town that sells soaps but they are not nearly as attractive as these. I can't wait to try my hand at this.
> 
> thanks


Cow's milk makes great soaps! All that cream!!!


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Love all these soaps! I haven't been able to make a decent batch yet :Bawling: but when and if I ever do I only hope that they will be half as nice looking as these.


----------

